# For the P/RR/S crew...A TASTE OF II!!



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm gonna let the cat out of the bag a bit and let you know what I have been experimenting with on myself and a few very advanced clients for the past year. Some slight tweaks on the program that has improved results by a large margin. Do NOT step to this level unless you have been on "regular" P/RR/S for at least 3 full cycles. This is very intense!

1. The cycles...I have gone from a 3 week to a 4 week with advanced lifters. It looks like this:

a. P/P/RR/S
b. P/RR/RR/S
c. P/RR/S/S
d. rest week

2. Power week has been tweaked slightly to crush the highest threshold muscle fibers. Example:

Chest-

-bench press...6 x max single (2 minute rest between sets attempting to keep same weight each time).
-incline press...3 x 3 (3 min rest between sets)
-flat flye...3 x 5 (3 minute rest)

3. Rep ranges on RR week have been expanded to hit more fibers as well as to cause different metabolic and hormonal adaptions. Example:

Legs-

-leg press...4 x 7-10
-hack squats...3 x 11-15
-leg extension...3 x 16-20

4. With shock week I have began to expand the techniques used to well, SHOCK, the muscles into more growth. I will not go into specifics here as there is too much to cover. One change that I encourage all to make is to use one pre-exhaust superset and one post-activation superset (compound before isolation)...this has been proving to be quite valuable.

Well, thats all for now. Hope you enjoyed the preview. Now sit back and enjoy the movie!!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 2, 2004)

When and where do you plan on publishing this workout when the time comes


----------



## Paynne (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm buying the book as soon as it comes out  What do you think about negs on power week?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

WOW!  Looks cool!  When will I be ready coach???  Although I am VERY happy doing P/RR/S I !!!!!!!  Maybe in 6 months or so???


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> I'm buying the book as soon as it comes out  What do you think about negs on power week?



or shock week?


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> or shock week?



You could use pure negatives on shock week if you're very advanced, but on power week I'd just use controlled negatives and extra explosive positives.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> When and where do you plan on publishing this workout when the time comes



Either in article form in IRONMAN magazine or in book form. Not sure yet.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> WOW!  Looks cool!  When will I be ready coach???  Although I am VERY happy doing P/RR/S I !!!!!!!  Maybe in 6 months or so???



You are already on the tweaked RR portion. I will be advancing your techniques slowly as time goes by.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are already on the tweaked RR portion. I will be advancing your techniques slowly as time goes by.




NO WONDER I am so sore today I can hardly walk!  My  has never hurt THIS much before!!     I almost yacked several times during my WO last night ...


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> NO WONDER I am so sore today I can hardly walk!  My  has never hurt THIS much before!!     I almost yacked several times during my WO last night ...



I am the PUKEMASTER...welcome to my VOMITORIUM...


----------



## Alaric (Apr 2, 2004)

so wait a sec, gopro i'm just wondering you're doing your max bench during power week for 1 rep, 6 sets?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 2, 2004)

Looks good.  I wish I had a spotter so that I could actually do singles safely...


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> so wait a sec, gopro i'm just wondering you're doing your max bench during power week for 1 rep, 6 sets?



Yes, after several sets to work up to it. This is a VERY advanced method of training because it will tap deep into your nervous system. This is not for beginners or even intermediates.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh i see what you mean, but if that isn't for beginners than will this whole routine only be for advanced lifters?


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> Oh i see what you mean, but if that isn't for beginners than will this whole routine only be for advanced lifters?



The rep range portion is ok for beginners and intermediates. So is the basic power, not the revised. Shock weeks should be held off until intermediate status is reached.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 2, 2004)

Ah I see what you mean gopro, so the weeks are interchangable in I and II.  That's cool!  So I can stilll do Power I then try RR II, and cycle that.  Yeah, I haven't even thrown it shock week yet into my routine (don't think I will until my gains start slowing down), I'm still making awesome gains just off P/RR.  Right now I'm just rotating it every other week like
P/P/RR
P/RR/RR
and so forth, and all my lifts have been going up steadily (next week I'm going to attempt to rep my max 4 months ago!)

Can't wait to see II.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Looks awesome! I can't wait to do this!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

I like the book idea. Hey, you could do a book tour!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 3, 2004)

WHat do these mean? 
P/P/RR/S
b. P/RR/RR/S
c. P/RR/S/S


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> WHat do these mean?
> P/P/RR/S
> b. P/RR/RR/S
> c. P/RR/S/S



check out this thread for more info on:  P/RR/S

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12761


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> WHat do these mean?
> P/P/RR/S
> b. P/RR/RR/S
> c. P/RR/S/S



Power/Power/RepRange/Shock
Power/RepRange/RepRange/Shock
Power/RepRange/Shock/Shock


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2004)

GoPro, what is your definition of intermediate and advanced?  

I do plan on switching to your routine eventually.  I'm going to begin using a variation of your workout starting Monday.  However, I am going to cut out shock week.  After a few cycles like that I will bring in shock week.  A friend of mine just started your P/RR/S routine and he says he has "fallen in love."


----------



## Arthur2004 (Apr 3, 2004)

sweeeett.. cant wait for it.... gonna mix it with the  old one...

old power/old rr/new rr
and shock every other cycle


cant wait


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm looking forward to that new Power!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2004)

Much appreciated! How many times per week are you supposed to do this?


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2004)

And when it says, "Power/RepRange/RepRange/Shock" does that mean i am supposed to repeat the rr twice in one week?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> GoPro, what is your definition of intermediate and advanced?


Intermediate = Rock & Firestorm
Advanced = Rissole & Tank 

Thanks Eric, unfortunately i'm on holidays form Tuesday so i'll be lifting by myself so that might make the power tweak hard, then when i get back i'm about 2-3 weeks outta my comp.
Comp finished will be back into a bulk and P/RR/S II 
Something to look forward to 

Are you still recomending the same tempo's??


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> And when it says, "Power/RepRange/RepRange/Shock" does that mean i am supposed to repeat the rr twice in one week?


Power lift for 1 week then rep range for 2 weeks then shock for a week.


----------



## cpa55 (Apr 4, 2004)

thankks gopro ive been waiting 1 is off tha chain i cant wait for 2


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 5, 2004)

How many times per week do you perform the exercise?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Intermediate = Rock & Firestorm
> Advanced = Rissole & Tank
> 
> ...



CORRECTION!!

Advanced=Sapphire


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> GoPro, what is your definition of intermediate and advanced?
> 
> I do plan on switching to your routine eventually.  I'm going to begin using a variation of your workout starting Monday.  However, I am going to cut out shock week.  After a few cycles like that I will bring in shock week.  A friend of mine just started your P/RR/S routine and he says he has "fallen in love."



This is tough to pin down, but as a general rule I consider beginner to be lifting consistently for less than a year. An intermediate to be lifting for up to 3 years, and an advanced 3 + years.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I like the book idea. Hey, you could do a book tour!



hmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> Are you still recomending the same tempo's??



Yes.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that is using my program and takes the time to post how much you like it and what type of results you have been getting.

Thanks also to my P/RR/S warriors who have the experience to help answer questions about the program when I'm not here...Rissole, Tank, FS, Sapphy, etc.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 5, 2004)

How many days per week do you do this?


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> How many days per week do you do this?



You work each bodypart once per week. Each week will either be power, rep range, or a shock week. Do you understand?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> How many days per week do you do this?



For example this week is SHOCK week for me....

Today (Tuesday) I am doing

DELTS/ARMS/ABS

-SUPERSET: STANDING SIDE LATERAL/MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: BENT LATERAL/CABLE WG UPRIGHT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL/CABLE CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: STANDING DUMBELL CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP 8-10
-SUPERSET: TRICEP PUSHDOWN/CG BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CURL GRIP PUSHDOWN/OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: ROPE PUSHDOWN...1 X 8-10, DROP 8-10

Tommorow  (Wednesday) is LEGS
This is a WO from another shock week

-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/LEG PRESS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: STIFF DEADLIFT/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/15-20
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSION...1 X 10-12, DROP, MAX
-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...1 X 10-12, DROP, MAX
-SUPERSET: ABDUCTION/ADDUCTION...2 X 15-20 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED CALF RAISE/STANDING CALF RAISE...2 X 12-15 EACH


Saturday is Chest and Back 
This is a WO from another Shock week

CHEST/BACK/ABS

-SUPERSET: FLAT FLYES/FLAT BENCH PRESS...2 X 12-15/8-10
-SUPERSET: CABLE CROSSOVERS/INCLINE PRESS...2 X 12-15/8-10
-DROPSET: MACHINE CHEST PRESS...1 X 8-10, DROP AND MAX
-SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWNS/CG SEATED ROWS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CG PULLDOWNS/WG PULLY BENT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: ONE ARM ROW...1 X 10-12, DROP AND MAX
-HYPEREXTENSION...3 X 12-15
-ABS


I do LEGS on Sunday as well because I feel I need more size.

Next week is POWER, week after is Rep Range, then Shock again..... get it??


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> This is tough to pin down, but as a general rule I consider beginner to be lifting consistently for less than a year. An intermediate to be lifting for up to 3 years, and an advanced 3 + years.



Thanks for the clarification.  I have considered myself an intermediate for some time because I have exercised and lifted on and off for years prior to this past 11 months that I have been lifting and dieting consistently.  When I am done with my current 12 week cycle (Basically your routine minus shock week), then I will add in shock week.  After several cycles I will try your revised routine.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2004)

Go for it cowpimip!


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow,  I'm fairly new here and I just discovered this workout today.  I've researched a lot of the old posts and have been putting together a workout best tweaked for me.  I was due to start a new program on Monday anyway, but now I'm even more excited to switch it up.  Thanks to everyone providing all this helpful advice.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> Wow,  I'm fairly new here and I just discovered this workout today.  I've researched a lot of the old posts and have been putting together a workout best tweaked for me.  I was due to start a new program on Monday anyway, but now I'm even more excited to switch it up.  Thanks to everyone providing all this helpful advice.



From everyone...you are welcome...and good luck!


----------



## rockcrest (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> From everyone...you are welcome...and good luck!


   i'll let you know how it goes in 9 weeks


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> i'll let you know how it goes in 9 weeks


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

I am trying a variation of the first one, Im on my power week and didnt think this would rip me up like it has, wow. I assumed I really wouldnt feel it this week. I have legs today and cant wait. Thanks 'Gro Pro'


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I am trying a variation of the first one, Im on my power week and didnt think this would rip me up like it has, wow. I assumed I really wouldnt feel it this week. I have legs today and cant wait. Thanks 'Gro Pro'



Great to hear! Keep us posted!


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 8, 2004)

question on your chest days gopro... whats your reasoning no utilizing the decline press? it seems alot of incline but no decline and from what ive read and heard thats the press that hits the chest the most? just wondering... ive been on your workout for a while for everything but chest which i have included a few different things including decline


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> question on your chest days gopro... whats your reasoning no utilizing the decline press? it seems alot of incline but no decline and from what ive read and heard thats the press that hits the chest the most? just wondering... ive been on your workout for a while for everything but chest which i have included a few different things including decline



99% of trainees have too much lower pec development as compared to upper chest development. All flat movments mostly target lower chest. I just don't think that declines is a necessary movement for most people.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Go for it cowpimip!



Glad to see you condone my decision.  That gives me confidence in my plan.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I am trying a variation of the first one, Im on my power week and didnt think this would rip me up like it has, wow. I assumed I really wouldnt feel it this week. I have legs today and cant wait. Thanks 'Gro Pro'


Wait til you get to SHOCK week Spitfire!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2004)

Who needs weights,  Sapphire's georgeous body puts me in Shock everytime 

 

hey - anything wrong with a little harmless flirting?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Unfortunatly I dont think I should do shock week, Im still technically a newbie, GoPro said its not good to do yet.


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Unfortunatly I dont think I should do shock week, Im still technically a newbie, GoPro said its not good to do yet.



Thats just Sapphire's generosity shining through...always trying to share...in this case THE PAIN!

But you are right Spitfire...wait for a bit on the shock weeks.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah thats what I thought, Thanks GoPro
I should start Shock week when I start to cut in 2 months? Or is that to soon


----------



## jadakris31 (Apr 8, 2004)

would it be ok to replace dips on power week with decline?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 8, 2004)

Opps sorry SF!!!  I was just trying to psych you up!!!  

You know how much I LOVE your workouts GP!!!  I just can't help myself, after all I am your number one groupie!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Yeah thats what I thought, Thanks GoPro
> I should start Shock week when I start to cut in 2 months? Or is that to soon



In 2 months, how long will you have been training in total? How long on P/RR?


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> would it be ok to replace dips on power week with decline?



You can do that if you wish.


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Opps sorry SF!!!  I was just trying to psych you up!!!
> 
> You know how much I LOVE your workouts GP!!!  I just can't help myself, after all I am your number one groupie!!



You are fan club president!


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2004)

That's ok Sapphire, ignore my message.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Im on my first power. You think its to soon? I only plan to cut for a month I already have low body fat.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you supposed to do the same excersises for the P/RR/S, but just using different weight, reps, and sets?


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry, but which exercises do you recommend for each body part? Was this posted somewhere before? I feel as though I have missed something... I train each body part 4 times a week?


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2004)

Unless he revised the program,  I believe this is what you're looking for http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 9, 2004)

It makes a lot more sense now, thank you very veyr much randy....


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That's ok Sapphire, ignore my message.


Opps Sorry Randy...  I didn't see it.  Thank you sweetie, you always make me smile!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Im on my first power. You think its to soon? I only plan to cut for a month I already have low body fat.



Don't add in shock workouts until you have been on the program a solid 3 months.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 12, 2004)

OK KOOL, thanks GoPro


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> OK KOOL, thanks GoPro


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you're not supposed to add shock until 3 months, how do you do the whole P/RR/S thing without the S?


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 13, 2004)

So sapphire - you do the exact same exercises, but switch up the reps/set/weights/time?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Obviously 
Power/ rep range/ power/ rep range

or what I am doing 
power/ rep range/ rep range


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

are yoy looking to get bigger or stronger


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 14, 2004)

Me?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> So sapphire - you do the exact same exercises, but switch up the reps/set/weights/time?



Nope..  I actually do DIFFERENT exercises each workout, of course some basics are always part of the workouts ie.. leg presses, bench presses, shoulder presses.  GoPro is my trainer, he designs each of my workouts FOR me!!  I don't have to worry, I just do what he tell me to do, EXACTLY.

Today I am doing POWER LEGS...  GP gave me this WO

-LEG PRESS...3 X 6-8
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 6-8
-SQUATS...3 X 6-8
-STIFF DEADLIFT...3 X 6-8
-LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 6-8
-BUTT MACHINE...2 X 12-15
-ADDUCTION...3 X 15-20
-LEG PRESS CALF...4 X 8-10

I do the max amount of weight I can for the number of reps he specifies, so today I will go very heavy.  Ouch.  

Ya know GP can be your cyber trainer too, email or PM him about it.  I can't say enough about him.  I know him very well, he is a true professional.  He is the best!  If he still lived in NY I would hire him in a heart beat to train me in person.


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nope..  I actually do DIFFERENT exercises each workout, of course some basics are always part of the workouts ie.. leg presses, bench presses, shoulder presses.  GoPro is my trainer, he designs each of my workouts FOR me!!  I don't have to worry, I just do what he tell me to do, EXACTLY.
> 
> Today I am doing POWER LEGS...  GP gave me this WO
> ...



Thank you Sapphy. You have always been my # 1 fan!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thank you Sapphy. You have always been my # 1 fan!


You are welcome Coach!  I only speak the truth.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn Gopro....Now with a statement like that I would be hopping on the first plane to New York    Then you can send old diesel back to where you came from .

Either that or if Saphy will except my services, I will train her .



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> If gopro still lived in NY I would hire him in a heart beat to train me in person.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Randy... GP and I have met in person , he used to live about 2 blocks away from my currrent apartment.  He left NY for VPX last summer.    AND Diesel used to live in Florida when he was in the Air Force.  

What type of services are you offering BTW??


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2004)

Sapph,  Thanks for the short biography.  I think I am clear on that now 

As for what type of services I am offering... well "Full Service!"
of course.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 14, 2004)

Opps I am sorry did I sound like I was lecturing you???  I didn't mean to....  I was TRYING to bust GP's chops about leaving me to train alone.    

Hmm.. would you rub my back until I fall asleep every night?  Do the dishes and the laundry etc.......


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2004)

That's ok Saph, you didn't come across like you were lecturing.

And rubbing your back would just be a start   But I won't go there since this is a family forum  

Now I thought I heard something about laundry and dishes...    No, I must have just been hearing things


----------



## gopro (Apr 14, 2004)

Enough sexual innuendo for now. This is a P/RR/S thread, not a X/X/X thread!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Enough sexual innuendo for now. This is a P/RR/S thread, not a X/X/X thread!



I dont recall making any sexual innuendos.   BUT in any case LEGS were brutal yesterday coach!   I did 180 pound leg extensions!    6 reps.  200 pound squats! 7 reps   

Gotta love Power week!


----------



## gopro (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I dont recall making any sexual innuendos.   BUT in any case LEGS were brutal yesterday coach!   I did 180 pound leg extensions!    6 reps.  200 pound squats! 7 reps
> 
> Gotta love Power week!



Thats my girl! Wow, 200 lb squats! Thats into real bodybuilding territory now! Next time I'm in NY I gotta do at least one workout with you in person!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> If you're not supposed to add shock until 3 months, how do you do the whole P/RR/S thing without the S?



Alternating power than rep range would be fine.  I like power twice followed by rep range twice.  I just started, but I really like it so far.


----------



## ismeefoo (Apr 15, 2004)

Hery GoPro! this may need to be on the supp forum but here goes. I have been checking out this workout and I am eager to give it a shot. Would there be any difference in the workout if I was using M1T/4AD stack? Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thank you Sapphy. You have always been my # 1 fan!


You better hope Fire dosen't see that


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ismeefoo *_
> Hery GoPro! this may need to be on the supp forum but here goes. I have been checking out this workout and I am eager to give it a shot. Would there be any difference in the workout if I was using M1T/4AD stack? Any insight would be much appreciated.



Not much difference really. Your recovery ability will be somewhat increased so you may be able to add an extra set here and there. But, thats about it.


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You better hope Fire dosen't see that



 

I'm in trouble!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You better hope Fire dosen't see that




Too bad for Fire!!    

Hi Rissy!!  how was your trip???


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Too bad for Fire!!
> 
> Hi Rissy!!  how was your trip???



Careful...FS doesn't get mad, he gets even!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Careful...FS doesn't get mad, he gets even!


Nah,  FS LOVES me!


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nah,  FS LOVES me!



Who doesn't


----------



## Randy (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice point Gopro  



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Who doesn't


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 21, 2004)

Believe me.. I can think of a few people!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2004)

There is always a small exception to the rule my sweet 



> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Believe me.. I can think of a few people!!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Too bad for Fire!!
> 
> Hi Rissy!!  how was your trip???


Too cruzie babe  But heaps of fun, i'll do a thread later when we get pics developed. 

GP: 
1)When you bench for 1 rep max, just say i get 1 good rep out should i then do another spotted rep with my training partner or not?
2)I imagine i can keep the same w8 for all 6 sets even if i only get through 3 sets by myself and then my t/p helps with the other 3??


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Too cruzie babe  But heaps of fun, i'll do a thread later when we get pics developed.
> 
> GP:
> ...



Don't do any spotted reps until the last set, where you can do a couple if you wish. 

I would try to get all reps on your own, so if by the 3rd set, for example, you barely get the rep out, then lower the weight just slightly for the next set.


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't do any spotted reps until the last set, where you can do a couple if you wish.
> 
> I would try to get all reps on your own, so if by the 3rd set, for example, you barely get the rep out, then lower the weight just slightly for the next set.


 Clear and consice.... as ususal 
Thanks GP, ring u in about 20 hrs ok??


----------



## gopro (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Clear and consice.... as ususal
> Thanks GP, ring u in about 20 hrs ok??


You are welcome my friend. Looking foward to hearing from you!


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

Great talking with you champ  Both times  actually 3 

Ok i am here to say that i just finished my first week of the new way of doing the power week and i must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The hit on my muscles has been fenominal!! (sp)
I know what my muscles usually feels like after my workouts, what gets sore, how much pain i can get.... etc
but now thats all gone to HELL!! For example, my chest had the most unusual deep pain, like the middle (thickness way) of my chest had been shredded. My lats hadn't been sore for a while but 2 days after my back workout about half way through the day BANG they start burning and i could hardly touch them. And as far as walking down stairs after my leg workout.... pfft... forget it... i almost start crying 

Good "tweek" buddy.....  i'd say "curses" but your too nice


----------



## jaim91 (May 8, 2004)

Gopro, maybe it's just me being stupid, but I was wondering how this was different from your P/RR/S #1?


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Gopro, maybe it's just me being stupid, but I was wondering how this was different from your P/RR/S #1?


Not too bright are you jaim......  
Dude, go have a look at the set rep ranges for prt1 now come back and look at prt 2.
If you have to ask a question like that you are obviously not ready for this......
did you actually read Gp's first post??


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

Nice Ris! Glad your liking this program. I finish my program in 8 weeks, maybe I'll give this a try then.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Damn Rissole a little harsh on the guy don't you think? 

If you're new or otherwise, it's easy to get lost between the threads.  Gopros exercise program is pretty complex if you've never done it and don't have all the links to his routine handy.
Maybe Gopro should post links to his routines in his signature to make it easier for people to reference.  Either that or when he opens a thread discussing his routine he should post all the reference links within the first message so people can get a better understanding of what he is talking about.  

Just my idea 



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Not too bright are you jaim......
> Dude, go have a look at the set rep ranges for prt1 now come back and look at prt 2.
> If you have to ask a question like that you are obviously not ready for this......
> did you actually read Gp's first post??


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Damn Rissole a little harsh on the guy don't you think?


No Randy, i just have read alot of his other questions through the pt1 thread and he seems to not read and just ask questions so he is answered directly all the time.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Well god dammit then...   Where is that guy Jaim  
Let's straighten him out.


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2004)

Rissole/Tank/FS/Sapphire

These are the official P/RR/S representatives. Although there are hundreds of people on the program, these are the leaders and will handle all inquiries into the program on my behalf. LOL!

Ok, not all inquiries, but they do a great job of picking up the slack for me when I'm not around...and I couldn't ask for a better bunch!


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Great! maybe you or one of these great people can provide direct links to all the exercises you're referring to in this and other threads.  This way it helps people better understand what you are talking about and help reduce many of the repetitive questions. Makes sense doesn't it?    Many don't know how to even get to the article section to do a search for these routines.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Rissole/Tank/FS/Sapphire
> 
> These are the official P/RR/S representatives.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks buddy!


"PT-TP Recomp Time" ..... come on m8.... lift your game 

I'll make something up Randy, it might take a while though... 

GP, i'm chuffed  "Official" he called me "official"


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'll make something up Randy, it might take a while though...



Mucho Gracias Amigo


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2004)

Rissole has a bad attitude. I'm sorry I didn't read the post. I thought it would be all over the place, but you have to look hard for it. My apologies for upsetting you! 

(PS. I'm a woman)


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Yes Jaim91.... I thought he was a bit hard on you myself.   
I guess we just learn to try to put up with him here. It's hard sometimes  . 

In my own opinion,  I am one that would never discourage asking questions.  To me it just shows your enthusiasm and interest to learn.   I was always taught that if you don't understand, "Ask
 Questions!" (PERIOD).   You can never ask to many questions.

And his reply to my request to posting pre existing links to the exercises that are being discussed in this thread and others ---


> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'll make something up Randy, it might take a while though...


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2004)

Well for one the answer to Jaim's question is on the first page, first post...... that is not hard to find.......
Jaim i do apoligise for being blunt and i would not have been that way if i knew you were a woman....... not that i'm being sexesit now, it's just that "most" guys know a bit more than girls, but you still coulda read the first page.

The reason i feel it would take me a while Randy, is that i would not just do links to basic stuff but go through the other thread that is 29 pages long and pull out all the good info that GP has shared in there as well so stop being such a smart arse


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Jaim i do apoligise for being blunt and i would not have been that way if i knew you were a woman....... not that i'm being sexesit now, it's just that "most" guys know a bit more than girls, but you still coulda read the first page.




Rissole,
I think you are best leaving this one alone.  I believe you are just inserting your foot much deeper now than it already was


----------



## jaim91 (May 10, 2004)

Lol...thanks for sticking up for me Randy, and I appreciate the apology Rissole. I can't wait for the links.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2004)




----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks buddy!



Sorry rock...haven't seen you in a while! 

Note to all: ROCK is also an official representative of P/RR/S as well! Part of my "House of Representatives."


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

Seriously...I DO BELIEVE that people need to get off their butts and do some research on their own. I unfortunately cannot be here to answer every little question about my program, especially when most have been answered in the "Gopro Workouts" thread. If you have to read that whole thread page by page so be it! Trust me, you will learn alot and have questions answered you may have not even thought to ask. I do the very best I can to be here as much as I can and to provide all the info I can, but unfortunately this is not a paying position so I can only do so much. Moderators are not paid to be here, we are here of our own accordance to simply help people b/c we like to do so and because we believe in Prince's site.


----------



## rks1969 (May 10, 2004)

I'm not really a big poster here,but I keep up with GPs p/rr/s program & have started using the new shedule as well.These workouts have been the very best I've tried.
  JUST WANTED TO THANK GOPRO FOR POSTING THESE FOR ALL OF US TO USE.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

This is my entire point Gopro...  If you post links referencing the topic of your exercises in either your signature or the beginning message of your thread you won't have people continually asking you the same questions about your workout .  To me that doesn't seem that difficult   If reference is not posted to answer a question that can be found in another thread then that individual should be politely directed to the thread containing the information without sarcasm.  

If you or other moderators don't have the time to answer people???s questions, then you shouldn't be here.  I thought that is what this board was all about.   A forum to help motivate, educate and encourage others to conquer their body building goals.  Naturally people here need to research on their own, but come on now.  This person just had a simple question.   She didn't need to be treated that way.   She could have politely been directed to the portion of the thread that contained the information she was looking for rather than be belittled.

Now we all admire you for developing such an awesome program and people respect your knowledge and appreciate your efforts.  Reflecting attitude toward individuals with questions however can be very damaging to your reputation and reflect negatively toward your reputation.

Just my viewpoint Gopro... Nothing personal 





> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Seriously...I DO BELIEVE that people need to get off their butts and do some research on their own. I unfortunately cannot be here to answer every little question about my program, especially when most have been answered in the "Gopro Workouts" thread. If you have to read that whole thread page by page so be it! Trust me, you will learn alot and have questions answered you may have not even thought to ask. I do the very best I can to be here as much as I can and to provide all the info I can, but unfortunately this is not a paying position so I can only do so much. Moderators are not paid to be here, we are here of our own accordance to simply help people b/c we like to do so and because we believe in Prince's site.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Oh one more thing...
Don't mean to bring this up again Rissole.   You did apologize like a man and that is respectable.  Gopro should of left it alone.  I am not trying to pick on you Rissole really...  Just trying to make a point to gopro.


----------



## KillerAbz (May 10, 2004)

Wow, thank you.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oh one more thing...
> Don't mean to bring this up again Rissole.   You did apologize like a man and that is respectable.  Gopro should of left it alone.  I am not trying to pick on you Rissole really...  Just trying to make a point to gopro.



Randy, I was not the one that made the original response...I had nothing to do with it. Mt post about people getting off their butts was a general one...not toward ANT particular member. I'm sorry, but I DO believe that people should use the search function and also do some reading as I KNOW when some people see the length of the Gopro's Workout thread, they choose not to read through but just ask questions again that already have complete answers. When I visit other boards...even one's I mod at...and I'm looking for something particular I will try to find it myself before asking (if its in regards to a very well established topic). If you know me then you DO KNOW that I am more than polite to EVERYONE on this board...never bitch at people's questions (and the tons of PMs that I get on top of it), and that I ALWAYS use the phrases...THANK YOU...I APPRECIATE IT...YOUR WELCOME...THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS...NO PROBLEM...ETC, ETC.

I understand your concerns but you do not need to be making any kind of "points" to me...I have been here for years already giving out information that I have learned, researched, experienced, etc, for 18 years now.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

So that Randy does not feel as though I am ignoring his "request" I have now posted a sticky with a link to the article about my basic POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK workout.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> I'm not really a big poster here,but I keep up with GPs p/rr/s program & have started using the new shedule as well.These workouts have been the very best I've tried.
> JUST WANTED TO THANK GOPRO FOR POSTING THESE FOR ALL OF US TO USE.



Thanks very much for your support. I'm glad you are enjoying the results of my workout!

And you are quite welcome!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Sorry rock...haven't seen you in a while!
> 
> Note to all: ROCK is also an official representative of P/RR/S as well! Part of my "House of Representatives."


Yaahooo!! That's what I wanted!  Now I'm special


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Yaahooo!! That's what I wanted!  Now I'm special


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Gopro,

I never implied that you made the original response.
I simply stated my concern clearly and concisely.  I feel no need to repeat it.  





> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Randy, I was not the one that made the original response...I had nothing to do with it. Mt post about people getting off their butts was a general one...not toward ANT particular member. I'm sorry, but I DO believe that people should use the search function and also do some reading as I KNOW when some people see the length of the Gopro's Workout thread, they choose not to read through but just ask questions again that already have complete answers. When I visit other boards...even one's I mod at...and I'm looking for something particular I will try to find it myself before asking (if its in regards to a very well established topic). If you know me then you DO KNOW that I am more than polite to EVERYONE on this board...never bitch at people's questions (and the tons of PMs that I get on top of it), and that I ALWAYS use the phrases...THANK YOU...I APPRECIATE IT...YOUR WELCOME...THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS...NO PROBLEM...ETC, ETC.
> 
> I understand your concerns but you do not need to be making any kind of "points" to me...I have been here for years already giving out information that I have learned, researched, experienced, etc, for 18 years now.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Gopro,

Just to clarify...

My request was made primarily to help reduce the questions that you and your helpers might receive regarding your workout topics as I have already outlined in my message.

As a result this benefits you, not me. 

I don't claim to be the expert on this forum by no means, but I am more familiar with locating information than the new users.  Being in the computer business and managing a message forum myself at one point, I have learned some of the oranizational tricks helpful in managing information.  In your case if your discussing your workout programs and fail to provide links referencing them, how do you expect to keep from receiving questions?   New users don't know how to search the archives   Don't you think they would if they could 

Again Gopro...this is nothing personal..   
1. The incident already took place...
2. An apology was provided
3. You reopen the can of worms

You don't defend your helpers and try to make excuses for something that should not have happened to begin with.  
Rissole already admitted he was wrong, and apologized for it.
now you come up with this bullshit speech to try to justify it   I guess Gopro it was just a timing thing. I'm not here to fire up at you, but the message I received from your statement was that you didn't have the time to help people or answer their questions.  That left a sour taste in my mouth.  If you would have just left it alone...things would have been fine and this whole thing would have gone down peacefully.  Now I spoke my peace and will not say anymore about this topic.   




> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> So that Randy does not feel as though I am ignoring his "request" I have now posted a sticky with a link to the article about my basic POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK workout.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Gopro,
> 
> Just to clarify...
> ...



Yes Randy...be smart and end it here.


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2004)

Gopro said:"So that Randy does not feel as though I am ignoring his "request" I have now posted a sticky with a link to the article about my basic POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK workout." - where can I find this?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

If you go to the training forum it's there Jaim. Title "Power/Rep Range/Shock, the basics" I think. Here is the link to the thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31408


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2004)

Can we delete all the bullshit outta this thread now.....
Any thing thats off topic cause thats what makes it hard to find stuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

As long as we keep Gopro including me!!!


----------



## gopro (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> As long as we keep Gopro including me!!!



You got it friend! Ok, only on topic disscussion from here on out!!


----------



## jadakris31 (May 17, 2004)

my routine is going to be .. 

chest /back
off
shoulders/legs
arms

for chest and back day especially... should i do chest POWER and back REP .. or keep them both power... would it be too hard on my body? especially since im going to be doing full deadlifts on heavy day?


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jadakris31 *_
> my routine is going to be ..
> 
> chest /back
> ...



Do them both power. Keep the weeks/bodyparts consistent.


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

This is the last reference to the minor disagreement concerning GP and questions.....  I can assure you that he is an extremely busy man who goes way out of his way on this site to help people.  I can tell you from personal experience he sleeps very little and is extremely dedicated to his craft and his clients.  Most of the workouts he sends me are in emails written past midnight.  He has NEVER neglected me under ANY circumstances and I appreciate his dedication.  YES I pay him, but I believe he helps me more out of friendship than anything else.  He is a loyal and genuinely good person.

Randy you are a genuinely good person too and I KNOW you meant nothing by your suggestion.  

So... let's all get to work and be the best damn P/RR/S groupies we can!!!    GO TEAM GOPRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Nice motivational speech Sapphire...  It's good to have you back  

You're right! I meant nothing,  I just like to tease gopro from time to time.  It helps keep him on his toes ya know


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Nice motivational speech Sapphire...  It's good to have you back
> 
> You're right! I meant nothing,  I just like to tease gopro from time to time.  It helps keep him on his toes ya know




I know you do Randy... you are a BIG tease! Dont sweat it, GP is cool.  

Are you doing the P/RR/S program too?  If you aren't YOU SHOULD!!  I am in my rep range week.  I did shoulders and tris yesterday and I am pretty sore especially in the shoulders.  My legs are still sore from Sunday so I am gonna wait and do legs tommorow instead of today.  GP reduced my leg workout to one per week, trying to get them to grow.  He felt I may not have been giving them enough time to repair with two WOs per week.

My favorite is shock week,    ALL those supersets and dropsets are killers!!!

Diesel and I are gonna crawl under the covers after work and take a nap....  ahhhhhh  sounds good, doesn't it?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I do something similar by interchanging my workout intensities and exercises every 6 weeks... I know gopros routines change weekly I believe I am finishing up on my program next week and may just give his a try.  I most definately believe in trying anything once .  And with his rave reviews he has been getting I will just have to try it


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> 
> You're right! I meant nothing,  I just like to tease gopro from time to time.  It helps keep him on his toes ya know



Kind of like teasing a Grizzly bear in a cage...just pray the door isn't accidentally opened...


----------



## Tank316 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Kind of like teasing a Grizzly bear in a cage...just pray the door isn't accidentally opened...


 tank opens up door on purpose lol.run randy run!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> tank opens up door on purpose lol.run randy run!!!!!



YIKES!!!  Yeah..... RUN Randy RUN!!!!  

Hi Tankie....    fellow GoPro teammate!!!


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> YIKES!!!  Yeah..... RUN Randy RUN!!!!
> 
> Hi Tankie....    fellow GoPro teammate!!!



Tank/Sapphy...I love you guys!

One day we have to get team GP together and have a little party!


----------



## Tank316 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Tank/Sapphy...I love you guys!
> 
> One day we have to get team GP together and have a little party!


   a steak party!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

In Austraila


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> tank opens up door on purpose lol.run randy run!!!!!



Uggggg Ohhhhh! did someone hear a door open?   

I sure hope nobody let the Tank out 

  



Maybe Mudge will save me ?


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> In Austraila



Oh, I'm game for THAT!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh, I'm game for THAT!!!!


Hell yeah!!!  Damn need to win lotto to bring all my favorite peeps ova here!!


----------



## KillerAbz (May 20, 2004)

I miss doing this...   

Motivation,
Motivation, 
Motivation...


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hell yeah!!!  Damn need to win lotto to bring all my favorite peeps ova here!!



I will definitely get there one day...always wanted to go!


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

What a blast that party would be!!!!!   Mmmmm Steak....


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hell yeah!!!  Damn need to win lotto to bring all my favorite peeps ova here!!



You been saying that for a year Rissole


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

I will pay Sapphire's way , no lottery necessary


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I will pay Sapphire's way , no lottery necessary




You are the sweetest Randy....


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You been saying that for a year Rissole


You know how hard it is to get them numbers boy......
I would wanna bring so many people here i NEED to win lotto


----------



## jaim91 (May 21, 2004)

Rissole - Are you naked in that picture?


----------



## gettinghuge (May 21, 2004)

If somebody wouldnt mind, can they post the P/RR/S II routine up?


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Rissole - Are you naked in that picture?



Looks like he is to me....


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Rissole - Are you naked in that picture?



The question is why isn't Sapphire naked in her picture?  Two words for you honey: nice ass.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Rissole - Are you naked in that picture?


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

Yes naked..... and  to the lot of ya



> _*Originally posted by gettinghuge *_
> If somebody wouldnt mind, can they post the P/RR/S II routine up?


I will have it up by the end of the weekend GH  Haveyou done prt one? its just that with a few changes and is pretty advanced.
how long have you been liftin for?


----------



## gettinghuge (May 21, 2004)

Hey Rissole whats going on? I have been lifiting for 2+ years now and have been doing Routine I for a couple of weeks now. I was just interested in part II- seeing the differences, rep ranges, etc. But if your going to post it that would be great and a big help. So thank you very much.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yes naked..... and  to the lot of ya



Damnnnnnn Rissole....Now you spoiled my Dinner


----------



## TaPo31 (May 21, 2004)

I am just new to this board, as of today actually, however I am quite familiar with GoPro's P/RR/S routine from his postings on another board and I just wanted to throw in my two cents about it.  It is hands down the best workout plan that I have ever used, there is never a workout that goes by that doesn't make me sore.  I have been using it for about 6 months now and I am planning on beginning Part II beginning in about a week.  I just want to thank GoPro for sharing his knowledge and letting us all in on his little secret of how to make our bodies grow.


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gettinghuge *_
> Hey Rissole whats going on? I have been lifiting for 2+ years now and have been doing Routine I for a couple of weeks now. I was just interested in part II- seeing the differences, rep ranges, etc. But if your going to post it that would be great and a big help. So thank you very much.


 here is Gp's post, remember make sure you have done a least 3 full cycles of prt 1, it gets very intense 


> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm gonna let the cat out of the bag a bit and let you know what I have been experimenting with on myself and a few very advanced clients for the past year. Some slight tweaks on the program that has improved results by a large margin. Do NOT step to this level unless you have been on "regular" P/RR/S for at least 3 full cycles. This is very intense!
> 
> 1. The cycles...I have gone from a 3 week to a 4 week with advanced lifters. It looks like this:
> ...


----------



## gettinghuge (May 22, 2004)

*Warming Up*

What is the proper warming up routine to be done that works best with this routine?


----------



## Tank316 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by gettinghuge *_
> What is the proper warming up routine to be done that works best with this routine?


heres what i do GH
10 min bike w/u moderate pace
ex for bench 135 for 10 
185 for 10. 
then start my working sets
i also wear a half cut sweat shirt to keep my shoulders warm.
but the 2nd 3 rd set i take it off.
As Riss stated,  version II  is very intense.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by gettinghuge *_
> What is the proper warming up routine to be done that works best with this routine?



1 Hour of intense SEX  


Sorry, couldn't help myself there.


----------



## gettinghuge (May 22, 2004)

*true*

thanx tank


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> heres what i do GH
> 10 min bike w/u moderate pace
> ex for bench 135 for 10
> ...


All i do is 2 sets about 6-8 reps 60% of working w8 
Why warm your legs up when your doing chest


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> All i do is 2 sets about 6-8 reps 60% of working w8
> Why warm your legs up when your doing chest



Maybe it's a long hard walk to the bench


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Maybe it's a long hard walk to the bench


we'll there are a few corners to negotiate


----------



## Tank316 (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> All i do is 2 sets about 6-8 reps 60% of working w8
> Why warm your legs up when your doing chest



    i'm older, i have to warm up that much.






Its ''dont make fun of old weight lifters wk'' at IM .


----------



## TaPo31 (May 23, 2004)

Based on what I have read about P/RR/S Part II, I devised this schedule for the P/P/RR/S portion. Any critiques would be appreciated.

Day 1

Back
???Week 1
Straight Leg Deadlift 5X1-2
Smith Bent Row 3X3-4
Wide Grip Pullups 3X4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 3X5-6

-Week 2
Straight Leg Dead 5X1-2
Rev Grip Pulldowns 3X3-4
Smith Bent Row 3X4-5
Cable 1-Arm Row 3X5-6

???Week 3
CG Pulldown 3X6-8
DB Row 3X8-10
Str. Bar Cable Row 2X11-15
Pullover 2X16-20

???Week 4
Rev Grip Bent Row 2X8-10
  s.s. w/WG Pulldown 2X8-10
Deadlift 3X4-6
  s.s. w/ Hyperextensions 3X10-12
CG Seated Row 3X6-8(dropsets)


Traps
???Week 1
Seated DB Shrug 3X6-8
Smith Behind Shrug 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Cable Shrug 3X4-6
Smith Shrug 2X4-6
-Week 3
CG Upright Row 3X6-8
DB Shrug 2X15-20
???Week 4
DB Shrug 3X8-10
  s.s. w/Smith Shrug 3X8-10

Day 4

Quads
???Week 1
Hack Squats 5X2-3
Leg Press 3X4-5
Single Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 2
Leg Press 5X2-3
Hack Squat 3X4-5
Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 3
Leg Press 4X7-10
Hack Squat 3X11-15
Leg Extension 3X16-20
???Week 4
Leg Extension 3X8-10
  s.s. w/ Front Squat 3X8-10
Sissy Squat 2X8-10
  s.s. w/ Squat Machine 2X8-10
Hack Squat 3X6-10(drop)

Hamstrings
???Week 1
Lying Leg Curl 5X2-3
DB Straight Leg Dead 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Single Leg Curl 5X2-3
Seated Leg Curl 3X4-6
???Week 3
Lying Leg Curl 3X6-8
Straight Leg Dead 2X8-11
Seated Leg Curl 2X12-15
???Week 4
Lying Leg Curl 3X8-10
  s.s. w/ Kneeling Leg Curl 3X8-10
Single Leg Curl 3X6-10 (drop)

Calves
???Week 1______
???Week 2______
???Week 3______

Day 2

Chest
???Week 1
Bench 6X1-2 
Smith Incline 3X3-4
Flye 3X5-6
-Week 2
Smith Incline 6X1-2
DB Bench 3X3-4
Cable Flye 3X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB 3X7-10
Smith Bench 3X11-15
Flye 3X16-20
???Week 4
Smith Flat to Neck 3X8-10
  s.s. w/Cable Crossover 3X8-10
Incline Flye 2X8-10
  s.s. w/ Dips 2X8-10
Mach. Bench Presss 3X8-10(drop)

Triceps
???Week 1
Dips 5X2-3
Skullcrusher 3X4-5
DB French Curl 3X5-6
-Week 2
Str. Bar French Curl 5X2-3
Pressdown 3X4-5
Dips 3X5-6
???Week 3
Dips 3X6-9
Pushdown 3X10-13
Kickback 2X14-20
???Week 4
Str. Bar Pushdown 2X6-10
  s.s. w/ Cable Overhead 2X6-10
Rev. Grip Pressdown 2X6-10
  s.s. w/ Incline Skullcrusher 2X6-10
2 Bench Dips 2X6-10(drop)





Day 5

Shoulders
???Week 1
Smith Military 3X1-2
Upright Row 3X3-4
Side Lateral 2X5-6
-Week 2
Mach. Military 3X2-3
Cable Side Laterals 3X4-5
Bent Lateral 3X5-6
???Week 3
DB Military 3X6-8
Side Lateral 2X8-10
Front Lateral 2X10-15
???Week 4
Hammer Military 3X8-10
  s.s. w/ seated side lateral 3X8-10
DB Upright 2X8-10
  s.s. w/ DB Military 2X8-10
Cable Front Raise 3X6-8(drop)

Biceps
???Week 1
Barbell Curl 4X2-3
Preacher Curl 2X4-5
DB Hammer Curl 2X5-6
-Week 2
Curl Bar Curl 4X2-3
DB Preacher 2X4-5
Lying Cable Curl 2X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB Curl 3X7-10
Cable Curl 2X11-15
Concentration Curl 2X16-20
???Week 4
Standing Curl Bar 2X6-10
  s.s. w/ DB Preacher Curl 2X6-10
DB Drop Curl 3X6-10 (drop)


----------



## ripperx (May 24, 2004)

gopro,

I jsut complete 3 full cycle of P/RR/RR (so 9 weeks total).  I just tried to start the shock week this cycle, but i find it difficult since you hae to move back and forth so much to do the supersets.  Will I still be able to get gains from jsut doing the P/RR/RR combo? I defnitely think I can do the shock, but I don't think it's working out too well.  Should  I just stay doing P//RR/RR all the time? or switch the order around in every cycle, week? Maybe add a 4th week? What do you recommend? My goal is just to gain mass right now.


----------



## Sapphire (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> The question is why isn't Sapphire naked in her picture?  Two words for you honey: nice ass.




Nah...  but IT WILL BE!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nah...  but IT WILL BE!!!



Glad to hear it.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ripperx *_
> gopro,
> 
> I jsut complete 3 full cycle of P/RR/RR (so 9 weeks total).  I just tried to start the shock week this cycle, but i find it difficult since you hae to move back and forth so much to do the supersets.  Will I still be able to get gains from jsut doing the P/RR/RR combo? I defnitely think I can do the shock, but I don't think it's working out too well.  Should  I just stay doing P//RR/RR all the time? or switch the order around in every cycle, week? Maybe add a 4th week? What do you recommend? My goal is just to gain mass right now.



Yes, you will still be able to make gains on just P/RR/RR. However, there is still a way to incorporate shock training into your routine. Try doing supersets that are in the same area or on the same bench. Examples are:

-flyes/bench press
-stiff arm pulldowns/WG pulldowns
-preacher curls/barbell curls
-seated side lateral/seated dumbell press
-CG bench press/skull crushers

You get the picture. If you are creative I'm sure you can think of more of your own. You may even be able to modify the overall program to be P/RR/RR+shock superset...this could be a traditional RR workout with one superset at the end to finish the bodypart. Example:

-military press...2 x 7-9
-wg upright row...2 x 10-12
-superset:seated rear lateral/seated dumbell press...1-2 x 8-10

Sometimes my routine can be modified just a bit to meet everyone's unique needs.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TaPo31 *_
> I am just new to this board, as of today actually, however I am quite familiar with GoPro's P/RR/S routine from his postings on another board and I just wanted to throw in my two cents about it.  It is hands down the best workout plan that I have ever used, there is never a workout that goes by that doesn't make me sore.  I have been using it for about 6 months now and I am planning on beginning Part II beginning in about a week.  I just want to thank GoPro for sharing his knowledge and letting us all in on his little secret of how to make our bodies grow.



Hello there my friend. I just wanted to tell you how happy I am yo see you here and thank you for all of your kind words. It is my pleasure to help everyone reach their goals.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2004)

I also want to thank the members of my House of P/RR'S Representatives for helping answer some questions when I'm not around. Thanks Tank and Rissole for fielding the last few!


----------



## ripperx (May 24, 2004)

Thanks gopro, I'll mess around with it and maybe start that combo into this cycle.  Can't wait to see your full version II! I'm very interested to see how the weeks work. Would it be ideal to get SHOCK week in all the way?


----------



## jaim91 (May 25, 2004)

When does the full version come out?


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Nah...  but IT WILL BE!!!


NAH!! IT IS!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

to Rissy!


----------



## Tank316 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> All i do is 2 sets about 6-8 reps 60% of working w8
> Why warm your legs up when your doing chest


this morning i watched 2 young fella's throw on 225 without warming up at all, then to 255 for 3 reps. then they came and asked why do i think their shoulders are sore!!!!!ummm, gee i dont know!!!!
  
proper warm-ups at any age is a gimme.so for the young and old, think before you lift.


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> this morning i watched 2 young fella's throw on 225 without warming up at all, then to 255 for 3 reps. then they came and asked why do i think their shoulders are sore!!!!!ummm, gee i dont know!!!!
> 
> proper warm-ups at any age is a gimme.so for the young and old, think before you lift.



Good advice Tank!


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Warming Up*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> this morning i watched 2 young fella's throw on 225 without warming up at all, then to 255 for 3 reps. then they came and asked why do i think their shoulders are sore!!!!!ummm, gee i dont know!!!!
> 
> proper warm-ups at any age is a gimme.so for the young and old, think before you lift.



Even the Wolf knows the importance of proper warm-ups...


----------



## jaim91 (May 26, 2004)

Does the full version ever come out?


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jaim91 *_
> Does the full version ever come out?


knowing how busy GP is with a full time job and ''other jobs'', he'll have a full version soon.


----------



## Tank316 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TaPo31 *_
> Based on what I have read about P/RR/S Part II, I devised this schedule for the P/P/RR/S portion. Any critiques would be appreciated.
> 
> Day 1
> ...





 sweet. looks like an intense w/o. i came up with something darn close to this myself.!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thank you Sapphy. You have always been my # 1 fan!



SAY WHAT???  SAPHY MAY BE YOUR NUMBER 1 HOTTEST SEXIEST  ADMIRER  BUT........FIRE IS YOUR NUMBER 1 FAN.   THAT IS ME...I'M NUMBER ONE!!!!  I TALK YOU UP NOT ONLY HERE BUT AT SEVERAL OTHER MESSAGE BOARDS AS WELL NOT TO MENITON HERE AT WORK TO ALL MY CO WORKERS THAT I "FORCE" TO DO YOUR WORKOUT.    NOW FIRE REQUESTS A RETRACTION FROM YOU MR. MAN!!!   TELL THE WORLD THAT FIRE IS YOUR NUMBER ONE FAN PLEASE.  THANK YOU
    By the way,,, I'm not really mad at you just hurt.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Too bad for Fire!!




      ok ok you go in the black book.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> sweet. looks like an intense w/o. i came up with something darn close to this myself.!!!!!!!!



Tank send me yours send me yours!!!!  hahahaha  I'm too busy to do all that work making it up myself.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

Well I must say on a serious note... the little Teaser GOPRO has given us on "page one"  looks very promising and I can't wait to put something together and give it a go. (unless Tank really does send me his version)wink wink.    
As always GOPRO you came through for your loyal friends and followers.   If Part duece does half as good as Part one did.. It will be remarkable!!!  Thank you for sharing it with us "early"  my friend.  Your the best.   Brian


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> knowing how busy GP is with a full time job and ''other jobs'', he'll have a full version soon.



That's no excuse Tank...Gopro should quit all his jobs and get this Full Version out as Priority.  

Hey wait!  He's suppose to be saving me some products.   Actually you are absolutely right Tank


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Uggg Ohhhh!   

Did I hear another door swing open?
Yep! I think I did, here comes Tank. 

I gotta go now


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> SAY WHAT???  SAPHY MAY BE YOUR NUMBER 1 HOTTEST SEXIEST  ADMIRER  BUT........FIRE IS YOUR NUMBER 1 FAN.   THAT IS ME...I'M NUMBER ONE!!!!  I TALK YOU UP NOT ONLY HERE BUT AT SEVERAL OTHER MESSAGE BOARDS AS WELL NOT TO MENITON HERE AT WORK TO ALL MY CO WORKERS THAT I "FORCE" TO DO YOUR WORKOUT.    NOW FIRE REQUESTS A RETRACTION FROM YOU MR. MAN!!!   TELL THE WORLD THAT FIRE IS YOUR NUMBER ONE FAN PLEASE.  THANK YOU
> By the way,,, I'm not really mad at you just hurt.




Listen up there Fire, you dont  know who you are competing with, I am one tough chick!!   IF I have to, I will fight you for the honor!

I AM GOPRO's numero uno fan!!     I worship the ground he walks on...    He is idol and my coach!  

But since I am such a sweet person ..  you can be his second biggest fan!!    

BTW What is your black book?


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Does that mean Sapphire don't wuv me any more 
I'm tucking my tail in and walking away now.. 
<sniff> <sniff> <sniff>


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Why would you say that??  Did I ignore you?  I didnt see a post for me Sweetie.  Of course I wuv you!  I am sorry.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Why would you say that??  Did I ignore you?  I didnt see a post for me Sweetie.  Of course I wuv you!  I am sorry.



Ahhhh Thanks Sapphire,  I'm just teasin ya


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I AM GOPRO's numero uno fan!!     I worship the ground he walks on...    He is idol and my coach!


*ahem*..... *is standing quietly in the background*
You have no idea do you Saph 
What GP has done for me over the last 2 years with my mindset and style and attitude toward training, and then the awesome condition he has brought me into in the last 3 weeks......
I thought i should miss this comp on Sunday cause i cheated too much while i was on holidays, but with Eric on my side i should've competed  He is amazing!! A depth of knowledge that no one hes yet really tapped...

SO......... RISSOLE IS GP'S No 1 FAN!! NO ARGUEING  OR ELSE


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Uggg Ohhhh!
> 
> Did I hear another door swing open?
> ...


  lol Randy


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *ahem*..... *is standing quietly in the background*
> You have no idea do you Saph
> What GP has done for me over the last 2 years with my mindset and style and attitude toward training, and then the awesome condition he has brought me into in the last 3 weeks......
> ...




I will not argue with a fellow teammate.  I am too mature for that.    BUT I am curious about the "or else", or else WHAT???  you are gonna turn into a little red smilie and punch me?  

Wanna know a secret??  







I AM GOPRO'S NUMBER ONE FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2004)

Fire
Tank
Rissole
Sapphy
Rock

Seriously...I love all of you guys! Your support means so much to me that you don't even know. I wish I could do even more to help all of you reach every one of your goals. If I am ever really rich one day I will buy a big house where all of you can come stay with me whenever you want and we will eat and train together for as long as you can stay! It will be like the Playboy Mansion, but it will be called the GP Mansion...(of course, having Sapphy around will make it kind of like the Playboy Mansion too).

I also want to again thank everyone else that has used my program and given me feedback about it, and has also shown me support and spoken kind words.

Thanks so much...


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

Thank you GoPro!  I am truly a happier/healthier person because of you.
We all love you too!


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

Can I come too Gopro?  , But only if it is like the playboy mansion    I will hang out with Sapphy    I will introduce Diesel to one of the other girls


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Can I come too Gopro?  , But only if it is like the playboy mansion    I will hang out with Sapphy    I will introduce Diesel to one of the other girls



Ummm, I don't see Team Gopro in your sig???!!! Besides, the members of the House of GP Representatives must vote you in on these things. They are a powerful bunch!


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ummm, I don't see Team Gopro in your sig???!!! Besides, the members of the House of GP Representatives must vote you in on these things. They are a powerful bunch!



I know Rissole is powerful,  I can smell him clear over here    (j/k).


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

It's not just me, even Colin Powel can smell Rissole


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I will not argue with a fellow teammate.  I am too mature for that.    BUT I am curious about the "or else", or else WHAT???  you are gonna turn into a little red smilie and punch me?


Hey.... i'm a lover not a fighter 
More like this :








> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thank you GoPro!  I am truly a happier/healthier person because of you.
> We all love you too!


Amen sister


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

Nice one Randy


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

All for fun Rissole..... 
You're a good sport.


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Thank you GoPro!  I am truly a happier/healthier person because of you.


ditto Sapp.


----------



## Jay-B (May 27, 2004)

are there any requirments to making the team guys?


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Jay,

I think with the title of "BAD Mother FCUKER" in your name kind of narrows your chances don't you think ...   

But that's just my thought


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> are there any requirments to making the team guys?


yes


----------



## Rocco32 (May 28, 2004)

Alright, we need to help Gopro rich (which shouldn't be too hard with his writing abilities and inventive training philosophys!) so we all can be together! That would be AWESOME!~


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jay-B *_
> are there any requirments to making the team guys?




Yup....  First of all, ya need to lose that 'tude Dude!    

We are a very classy bunch... no need for a BMF!  We are all good boys and girls!    who love to    AND LOVE GP and P/RR/S !!!


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Jay,
> 
> I think with the title of "BAD Mother FCUKER" in your name kind of narrows your chances don't you think ...


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I will introduce Diesel to one of the other girls


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Alright, we need to help Gopro rich (which shouldn't be too hard with his writing abilities and inventive training philosophys!) so we all can be together! That would be AWESOME!~




You got that right Rockie!!!  What a great time we would have!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :bounce:


----------



## firestorm (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Listen up there Fire, you dont  know who you are competing with, I am one tough chick!!   IF I have to, I will fight you for the honor!
> 
> I AM GOPRO's numero uno fan!!     I worship the ground he walks on...    He is idol and my coach!
> ...



Hey sexy..ok ok you got me on his being your coach so I suppose I'll have to take second.  But that's it people I'm not dropping any lower then second.  1st and 2nd are LOCKED.  Go fight for 3rd.   

P.S. Black book is my book of those on my bad side.     I was kidding though... hell no way you would ever end up in THAT book sugar.  Your safely tucked away in the blue book of friends.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_



Ok Sapphire... I can respect your dedication to your man Diesel.
And he is a lucky man at that  

And you know I just like to tease you...


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey.... i'm a lover not a fighter



Me too Baby!


----------



## Arthur2004 (May 29, 2004)

Heres wat i came up with after a couple of hours

Cycle 1 ??? P/P/RR/S

Week 1 - Power

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x8-10
Reverse Curls			2x12-15
Oblique Twists			2x6-8
Oblique Crunches		2x6-8
Dips 				5x2-3
Skullcrusher 			3x4-5
DB French Pres			3x5-6

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Hack Squats 			5x2-3
Leg Press 			3x4-5
Single Leg Extension 		3x5-6
Lying Leg Curl 			5x2-3
DB Leg Dead 			3x4-6
Standing Calves Raise		3x6-8
Sitting Calves Raise		2x4-6

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Smith Military 			3x2-3
Upright Row 			3x3-4
Side Lateral 			2x5-6
EZ Barbell Curl 			4x2-3
Preacher Curl 			2x4-5
DB Hammer Curl 		2x5-6
Forearm Curl			2x5-6

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Straight Leg Rack Deadlift 	5x2-4
Lever Row 			3x3-4
Wide Grip Pullups 		3x4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 		3x5-6
Seated DB Shrug 		3x6-8
Behind Shrug 			3x4-6

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Bench			 	6x2-4
Smith Incline 			3x4-5
Decline Bench			3x4-6
Flye 				3x5-6











Week 2 - Power

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x10-12
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x8-10
Str. Bar French Curl 		5x4-6
Pressdown 			3x6-8
Dips 				3x6-8

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			5x4-6
Hack Squat 			3x6-8
Leg Extension 			3x6-8
Lying Single Leg Curl 		5x4-6
Seated Leg Curl 		3x6-8
Standing Calves Raise		3x8-10
Sitting Calves Raise		2x6-8

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Mach. Military 			3x4-6
Cable Side Laterals 		3x5-6
Bent Lateral 			3x5-6
Straight Bar Curl 		4x4-6
DB Preacher 			2x4-5
Lying Dumbell Curl 		2x5-6
Forearm Curl			2x6-8

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Pulldowns 			3x4-5
Bent Row 			3x4-5
Cable Row 			3x5-6
Barbell Shrug 			2x6-8
Dumbell Shrug 			3x4-6

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Smith Incline 			6x3-4
DB Bench 			3x4-6
Decline Barbell			2x6-8













Week 3 ??? Rep Range

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Dips 				3x6-9
Pushdown 			3x10-13
Kickback 			2x14-20
Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			4x7-10
Hack Squat 			3x11-15
Leg Extension 			3x16-20
Lying Leg Curl 			3x6-8
Straight Leg Dead 		2x8-11
Seated Leg Curl 		2x12-15
Standing Calves Raise		3x10-12
Sitting Calves Raise		2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
DB Military 			3x6-8
Side Lateral 			2x8-10
Front Lateral 			2x10-15
Incline DB Curl 			3x7-10
Cable Curl 			2x11-15
Concentration Curl 		2x16-20
Forearm Curl			2x6-8

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
CG Pulldown 			3x6-8
DB Row 			3x8-10
Str. Bar Cable Row 		2x11-15
Pullover 			2x16-20
Barbell Shurg 			3x8-10
DB Shrug 			2x15-20

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Incline DB 			3x7-10
Bench 				3x11-15
Flye 				3x16-20












Week 4 ??? Shock

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Rev. Grip Pushdown 		
S.S. w/ Cable Overhead 	2x6-10
CG Bench
S.S. w/ Skullcrusher		2x6-10
2 Bench Dips (drop)		2x6-10

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Extension 		
S.S. w/ Leg Press 		3x8-10 
Hack Squat (drop)		3x6-10
Lying Leg Curl (drop)		3x8-10
Single Leg Curl (drop)		3x6-10 
Standing Calves Raise		
S.S. w/ Sitting Calves Raise	2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Seated Side lateral		
S.S. w/ DB Press		3x8-10 
Cable Front Raise (drop)	3x6-8
Standing Curl Bar 		
S.S. w/ DB Preacher Curl 	2x6-10
DB Curl (drop) 			3x6-10 

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Rev. Stiff Arm Pulldown		
S.S. w/ WG Pulldown 		2x8-10
CG Seated Row (drop) 		3x6-8
DB Shrug 			
S.S. w/ Barbell Shrug 		3x8-10

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Bench Press 			
S.S. w/ Flye 			3x8-10
Decline Flye 			
S.S. w/ Decline Bench 		2x8-10
Inc. Bench Press (drop)		3x8-10










Cycle 2 ??? P/RR/RR/S

Week 1 - Power

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x8-10
Reverse Curls			2x12-15
Oblique Twists			2x6-8
Oblique Crunches		2x6-8
Skullcrusher 			3x4-5
CG Bench Press		5x3-4 
French Press 			3x5-6

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			3x2-4
Hack Squats 			5x4-5
Leg Extension 			3x5-6
Lying Leg Curl 			5x2-3
DB Leg Dead 			3x4-6
Standing Calves Raise		3x6-8
Sitting Calves Raise		2x4-6

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Military 				3x3-4
Upright Row 			3x4-5
Side Lateral 			2x5-6
DB Curl 			4x2-3
Preacher Curl 			2x4-5
DB Hammer Curl 		2x5-6
Forearm Curl			2x5-6

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Straight Leg Rack Deadlift 	5x2-4
Lever Row 			3x3-4
Underhand Pullups 		3x4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 		3x5-6
Seated DB Shrug 		3x6-8
Barbell Shrug 			3x4-6

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Decline Bench			6x2-4
Smith Incline 			3x4-5
Bench				3x4-6
Flye 				3x5-6











Week 2 ??? Rep Range

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x10-12
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x10-12
Oblique Crunches		2x12-15
Skull Crusher 			5x6-8
Pressdown 			3x10-12
Dips 				3x12-15

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			5x6-8
Hack Squat 			3x10-12
Leg Extension 			3x12-15
Lying Leg Curl 			5x6-8
Seated Leg Curl 		3x10-12
Standing Calves Raise		3x10-12
Sitting Calves Raise		2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
DB Military 			3x6-8
Side Laterals 			3x10-12
Front Lateral 			3x12-15
EZ Bar Curl 			4x6-8
DB Preacher 			2x10-12
Dumbell Curl 			2x12-15
Forearm Curl			2x12-15

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Pulldowns 			3x6-8
Bent Row 			3x8-10
Cable Row 			3x12-15
Barbell Shrug 			2x8-10
Dumbell Shrug 			3x12-15

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Incline Press			6x6-8
DB Bench 			3x8-10
Decline Barbell			2x12-15













Week 3 ??? Rep Range

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Dips 				3x6-9
Pushdown 			3x10-13
Skull Crusher 			2x14-20
Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			4x7-10
Hack Squat 			3x11-15
Leg Extension 			3x16-20
Lying Leg Curl 			3x6-8
Straight Leg Dead 		2x8-11
Seated Leg Curl 		2x12-15
Standing Calves Raise		3x10-12
Sitting Calves Raise		2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Barbell Military 			3x6-8
Side Lateral 			2x8-10
Front Lateral 			2x10-15
Incline DB Curl 			3x7-10
Barbell Curl 			2x11-15
Concentration Curl 		2x16-20
Forearm Curl			2x6-8

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
CG Pulldown 			3x6-8
DB Row 			3x8-10
Str. Bar Cable Row 		2x11-15
Pullover 			2x16-20
Barbell Shurg 			3x8-10
DB Shrug 			2x15-20

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
DB Bench 			3x7-10
Barbell Decline 			3x11-15
Flye 				3x16-20













Week 4 ??? Shock

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Rev. Grip Pushdown 		
S.S. w/ Cable Overhead 	2x6-10
CG Bench
S.S. w/ Skullcrusher		2x6-10
2 Bench Dips (drop)		2x6-10

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Extension 		
S.S. w/ Leg Press 		3x8-10 
Hack Squat (drop)		3x6-10
Lying Leg Curl (drop)		3x8-10
Single Leg Curl (drop)		3x6-10 
Standing Calves Raise		
S.S. w/ Sitting Calves Raise	2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Seated Side lateral		
S.S. w/ DB Press		3x8-10 
Cable Front Raise (drop)	3x6-8
Standing Curl Bar 		
S.S. w/ DB Preacher Curl 	2x6-10
DB Curl (drop) 			3x6-10 

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Rev. Stiff Arm Pulldown		
S.S. w/ WG Pulldown 		2x8-10
CG Seated Row (drop) 		3x6-8
DB Shrug 			
S.S. w/ Barbell Shrug 		3x8-10

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Bench Press 			
S.S. w/ Flye 			3x8-10
Decline Flye 			
S.S. w/ Decline Bench 		2x8-10
Inc. Bench Press (drop)		3x8-10









Cycle 3 ??? P/RR/S/S

Week 1 - Power

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x8-10
Reverse Curls			2x12-15
Oblique Twists			2x6-8
Oblique Crunches		2x6-8
Skullcrusher 			3x4-5
CG Bench Press		5x3-4 
French Press 			3x5-6

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			3x2-4
Hack Squats 			5x4-5
Leg Extension 			3x5-6
Lying Leg Curl 			5x2-3
DB Leg Dead 			3x4-6
Standing Calves Raise		3x6-8
Sitting Calves Raise		2x4-6

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Military 				3x3-4
Upright Row 			3x4-5
Side Lateral 			2x5-6
DB Curl 			4x2-3
Preacher Curl 			2x4-5
DB Hammer Curl 		2x5-6
Forearm Curl			2x5-6

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Straight Leg Rack Deadlift 	5x2-4
Lever Row 			3x3-4
Underhand Pullups 		3x4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 		3x5-6
Seated DB Shrug 		3x6-8
Barbell Shrug 			3x4-6

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Decline Bench			6x2-4
Smith Incline 			3x4-5
Bench				3x4-6
Flye 				3x5-6











Week 2 ??? Rep Range

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x10-12
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x10-12
Oblique Crunches		2x12-15
Skull Crusher 			5x6-8
Pressdown 			3x10-12
Dips 				3x12-15

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Press 			5x6-8
Hack Squat 			3x10-12
Leg Extension 			3x12-15
Lying Leg Curl 			5x6-8
Seated Leg Curl 		3x10-12
Standing Calves Raise		3x10-12
Sitting Calves Raise		2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
DB Military 			3x6-8
Side Laterals 			3x10-12
Front Lateral 			3x12-15
EZ Bar Curl 			4x6-8
DB Preacher 			2x10-12
Dumbell Curl 			2x12-15
Forearm Curl			2x12-15

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Pulldowns 			3x6-8
Bent Row 			3x8-10
Cable Row 			3x12-15
Barbell Shrug 			2x8-10
Dumbell Shrug 			3x12-15

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Incline Press			6x6-8
DB Bench 			3x8-10
Decline Barbell			2x12-15













Week 3 ??? Shock

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Rev. Grip Pushdown 		
S.S. w/ Cable Overhead 	2x6-10
CG Bench
S.S. w/ Skullcrusher		2x6-10
2 Bench Dips (drop)		2x6-10

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Extension 		
S.S. w/ Leg Press 		3x8-10 
Hack Squat (drop)		3x6-10
Lying Leg Curl (drop)		3x8-10
Single Leg Curl (drop)		3x6-10 
Standing Calves Raise		
S.S. w/ Sitting Calves Raise	2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Seated Side lateral		
S.S. w/ DB Press		3x8-10 
Cable Front Raise (drop)	3x6-8
Standing Curl Bar 		
S.S. w/ DB Preacher Curl 	2x6-10
DB Curl (drop) 			3x6-10 

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Rev. Stiff Arm Pulldown		
S.S. w/ WG Pulldown 		2x8-10
CG Seated Row (drop) 		3x6-8
DB Shrug 			
S.S. w/ Barbell Shrug 		3x8-10

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Bench Press 			
S.S. w/ Flye 			3x8-10
Decline Flye 			
S.S. w/ Decline Bench 		2x8-10
Inc. Bench Press (drop)		3x8-10













Week 4 ??? Shock

Day 1-Saturday-Triceps/Abs
Weighted Crunches		4x15-20
Reverse Curls			2x15-20
Oblique Twists			2x8-10
Oblique Crunches		2x10-12
Rev. Grip Pushdown 		
S.S. w/ Cable Overhead 	2x6-10
CG Bench
S.S. w/ Skullcrusher		2x6-10
2 Bench Dips (drop)		2x6-10

Day 2-Sunday-Legs
Leg Extension 		
S.S. w/ Leg Press 		3x8-10 
Hack Squat (drop)		3x6-10
Lying Leg Curl (drop)		3x8-10
Single Leg Curl (drop)		3x6-10 
Standing Calves Raise		
S.S. w/ Sitting Calves Raise	2x8-10

Day 3-Monday-Shoulders/Biceps
Seated Side lateral		
S.S. w/ DB Press		3x8-10 
Cable Front Raise (drop)	3x6-8
Standing Curl Bar 		
S.S. w/ DB Preacher Curl 	2x6-10
DB Curl (drop) 			3x6-10 

Day 4-Wednesday-Back/Traps
Rev. Stiff Arm Pulldown		
S.S. w/ WG Pulldown 		2x8-10
CG Seated Row (drop) 		3x6-8
DB Shrug 			
S.S. w/ Barbell Shrug 		3x8-10

Day 5-Thursday-Chest
Bench Press 			
S.S. w/ Flye 			3x8-10
Decline Flye 			
S.S. w/ Decline Bench 		2x8-10
Inc. Bench Press (drop)		3x8-10


----------



## Arthur2004 (May 29, 2004)

i will be starting it tomarrow... cant wait.......


----------



## Arthur2004 (May 31, 2004)

after 3 days on this program..alll i can say is....SWEEETT!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Intermediate = Rock & Firestorm
> Advanced = Rissole & Tank
> 
> Thanks Eric, unfortunately i'm on holidays form Tuesday so i'll be lifting by myself so that might make the power tweak hard, then when i get back i'm about 2-3 weeks outta my comp.
> ...



Oh Damn I can't believe i MISSED THIS!!  Intermediate...ME???  Oh man I'm gonna make you eat them there words young man.  I'll show you.. you'll see.  You just wait.  hahahaha


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Oh Damn I can't believe i MISSED THIS!! Intermediate...ME??? Oh man I'm gonna make you eat them there words young man. I'll show you.. you'll see. You just wait. hahahaha


No fighting amongst P/R/S House of Representative members!!!!!!!!! (But damn, Rissole got you good bro). Ahem, but no figthing!


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Gopro,

How come you don't put links in your signature referencing your P/R/S program, and anything else pertaining to your exercises... All you have now is advertising your VPX products. All your Team members should have links to your exercises too. This saves everyone the trouble of having to search for it in the archives everytime.  I think I mentioned this once before didn't I? Or do you have a better place you would recommend putting them? And don't say to stick them in my  either


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

Well Randy the thing is this. If GP or the team members place such links in their sigs, then what would you ever need any of us for anymore??? hahahaha

Honestly though, it doesn't take much hunting and gathering to find P/RR/S. And besides that, those who really really want it, WILL search which is an example of pure determination. Isn't that part of bodybuilding? Do we need everything in life to be handed to us on a silver platter? Everything I've ever learned in regards to BBing, I learned on my own. It is good practice. 
GP also has a sticky directing you straight to P/RR/S at the top of this training area.

I'll add it to my sig just for you though.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

FS,

With all do respect... Your response was worthless.

If you're acting as a support member for Gopro's Team to help people, it seems counter productive to make everyone search for the information when you can easily add a link.  Even if you don't like the idea, the appropriate response would be.  Let us discuss that idea with the team and see what we can do. 

Also I have read in past links referencing gopros workouts where others recommended placing reference to his exercises as well.   To me, it makes much more sense.  Whether it is in the sig, or in another prominent place..  It beats always searching for it.  I'm not here to stir up a shit storm, just make things easier for people including myself.  I am considering trying gopros workouts soon.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> FS,
> 
> With all do respect... Your response was worthless.
> 
> ...


I have two responses to this last statement  Randy.  1. they are not "gopros excercises".  They are all excercises that  have been around for ages upon ages.  He isn't telling you to do some  GP special movements.   they are all basic excersises and as gopro stated many times.  this workout is not for a beginner.  In short, if you don't know how to do a Stiff leg deadlift then you shouldn't be doing the workout.
2. Gopro has said many many times that he does not get paid for his contributions as none of us do.  When he "gives" us,, the members here a workout or suggestion you should say thank you for what he gives you and not ask for more.  He gave us the workout for free so the least people can do is find out how to do the excercises.   remember,  he does what he does because he wants to not because he has to.  you want to make a link that describes all those excercises then go for it.  I'm not going though all that work.   I suggest going to exrx.net  or do like the board was intended and that is to ask questions.  Peace.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

Lastly Randy,  we "the team" don't get paid for endorsing GP's workout either so again I say, anything we contribute to the Q&A is also because we like to help people.  you ask a question, we always answer it.  I NEVER tell someone to do a seach when I can easlily answer a question or link them to the answer.   I don't see why I should be required to do the searches for people when they can do it themself.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

*Below you will find reference to **gopros workouts links: *
(Power Rep Range Shock)

Week 1 power.doc http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9615

Week 2 rep range.doc http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9616

Week 3 shock.doc http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9617

P/RR/S (routine II) http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html 

p/rr/s broken down (Back) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9416&highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Arms) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9920&highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Chest) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9351&highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Delts) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9778&highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Legs) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10016&highlight=shock


**Note: These exercises are suggested for advanced bodybuilders only!
(Should you have any questions, please consult with Gopro, or one of 
his offical experienced crew)


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

WEll I'm sorry you feel that way randy but to be honest, I really didn't know where all those links were.  I have always gone by the one on my sig.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Now Randy.. you are sounding a little uptight.   

Leave Gopro alone already about the links...    You are driving ME crazy about them... I can just imagine how GP feels 

And dont pick on Fire either, after all he is an esteemed member of Team GoPro


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Now Sapphire...

Just trying to reduce the questions that gopro and the team members have to field. 
Not everyone has Gopro's attention as a personal trainer. 
Do you think it is easy for people to find the 9 references I posted 
Even fire himself admitted to not knowing where they are? 
And who's picking on Fire 

I think I should change my name to SEXYCINDY or something, then everyone would tell me how great my suggestion is. Who knows, maybe I could even get a picture of my ass in the Avatar as well


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm sure this has already been said 100 times, but NICE avatar Sapphire!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now Sapphire...
> 
> Just trying to reduce the questions that gopro and the team members have to field.
> Not everyone has Gopro's attention as a personal trainer.
> ...


Oh I see Randy.. you were just trying to help out the coach and his team!  What a doll you are!   
Go Pro does give me attention as my trainer... tha is true.  

Yes Randy you SHOULD change your name to SEXYCYNDI. I think it fits you and by all means, show us that booty of yours!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has already been said 100 times, but NICE avatar Sapphire!


Thank you Var!


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm sure this has already been said 100 times, but NICE avatar Sapphire!





			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Thank you Var!


Yeah thank you var 
It's amazing even after being brought up 100 times, nothing is done  
I guess everyone is waiting for the big 200 

You guys are right! Making everyone search for 9 plus articles makes far more sense 

Here is my booty Sapphire  Better wear sunglasses though 

Signed....

Sexy Cindy


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Randy...I dub thee the official link poster of the P/RR/S program. You are the first one out of every member that has posted about my program to be so adament about it, and the importance of links. Everybody else has been just fine searching for or asking for answers to their questions which either I, or one of my team members always get to. 

Ok, done.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Gopro,

I was hoping you would say that   Thanks buddy, I would be happy to maintain the links.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gopro,
> 
> I was hoping you would say that  Thanks buddy, I would be happy to maintain the links.


Randy...official P/RR/S link specialist.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2004)

One thing about Randy which keeps me from getting aggrivated or upset at him....He is a true believer in P/RR/S and like the rest of us wants it well publicized because it works.  It's hard to find blame in that.  Randy your cool with me bro and I thank you for those links.  If I can figure out how to add them all to my sig I'll do the same.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah thank you var
> It's amazing even after being brought up 100 times, nothing is done
> I guess everyone is waiting for the big 200
> 
> ...


 very sexy Randy!  Nice booty!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> One thing about Randy which keeps me from getting aggrivated or upset at him....He is a true believer in P/RR/S and like the rest of us wants it well publicized because it works. It's hard to find blame in that. Randy your cool with me bro and I thank you for those links. If I can figure out how to add them all to my sig I'll do the same.


Thanks FS for seeing that I did have good intentions here 

Here are instructions for adding the link to your signature:

1. Click on *User CP *in upper left corner.
2. Now Click on *Edit Signature *on left column.

From there, just cut and past the following link to your signature.  
Make sure you click save when you are done.  The save button is on the bottom of your signature box.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...2&postcount=240 


If you have any additional questions,  feel free to ask.

Randy


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> very sexy Randy! Nice booty!!


Thanks Sapphire...  You know I would only show my booty to you.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks FS for seeing that I did have good intentions here
> 
> Here are instructions for adding the link to your signature:
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy.  that is exactly what I did.  I THOUGHT I was going to have to do manually add ALL of those links individually.  Your link above worked great.  Thank you.


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

You're more than welcome FS.


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm working on setting up Gopros routine for myself as we speak...
I'm looking forward to the more intense and frequent changes it applies to your muscles.
I think it may prove to be more superior than my 6 week program.   Gopros routine forces many more changes, which I think will encourage hypertrophy much more rapidly.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm working on setting up Gopros routine for myself as we speak...
> I'm looking forward to the more intense and frequent changes it applies to your muscles.
> I think it may prove to be more superior than my 6 week program. Gopros routine forces many more changes, which I think will encourage hypertrophy much more rapidly.


Ohh Randy!!  I just love a man who encourages hypertrophy!  Very HOT!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2004)

I really love a woman who can appreciate the encouragement of Hypertrophy .
I think just that appreciation alone is triggering mine   Well it's triggering something anyway


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I really love a woman who can appreciate the encouragement of Hypertrophy .
> I think just that appreciation alone is triggering mine  Well it's triggering something anyway


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2004)

*Below you will find reference to **gopros workouts links: *

(Power Rep Range Shock)

P/RR/S Defined.  This 3 page document describes P/RR/S and how to incorporate it into your own routine
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16302&stc=1


Week 1 power.doc 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9615

Week 2 rep range.doc
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9616

Week 3 shock.doc 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tachmentid=9617

P/RR/S (routine II) 
http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html 

p/rr/s broken down (Back) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Arms) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Chest) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Delts) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Legs) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock


**Note: These exercises are suggested for advanced bodybuilders only!
(Should you have any questions, please consult with Gopro, or one of 
his offical experienced crew)


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you so so so so much Randy!


----------



## Randy (Jun 15, 2004)

Glad to be of help Jaimie... I also provided reference to this page in my signature as well in case you lose track of it .



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Thank you so so so so much Randy!


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 16, 2004)

Ah...helpful...


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

*Below you will find reference to **gopros workouts links: *

(Power Rep Range Shock)

P/RR/S Defined. This 3 page document describes P/RR/S and how to incorporate it into your own routine
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...tid=16302&stc=1


Week 1 power.doc 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9615

Week 2 rep range.doc
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9616

Week 3 shock.doc 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9617

P/RR/S (routine II) 
http://www.ironmagazine.com/article65.html 

p/rr/s broken down (Back) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Arms) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Chest) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Delts) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock

p/rr/s broken down (Legs) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...highlight=shock


**Note: These exercises are suggested for advanced bodybuilders only!
(Should you have any questions, please consult with Gopro, or one of 
his offical experienced crew) 

Attached Files
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



p_rr_s.doc (31.5 KB, 100 views)


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> One thing about Randy which keeps me from getting aggrivated or upset at him....He is a true believer in P/RR/S and like the rest of us wants it well publicized because it works. It's hard to find blame in that. Randy your cool with me bro and I thank you for those links. If I can figure out how to add them all to my sig I'll do the same.


Nice post from a good friend and P/RR/S advisor! Thanks bro!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Your just seeing this post now Gopro? 
This is an oldie    I guess you thought it was new since I just revived the thread yesterday after updating my link page .   Whenever I update, I have to create an entirely new page within this thread and copy all the updates to it.  Otherwise, the previous link pointer page expires and I lose my editing capabilities .


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Your just seeing this post now Gopro?
> This is an oldie  I guess you thought it was new since I just revived the thread yesterday after updating my link page . Whenever I update, I have to create an entirely new page within this thread and copy all the updates to it. Otherwise, the previous link pointer page expires and I lose my editing capabilities .


Yeah, GP isn't able to be around as much as he'd like to. And why is GP speaking in the 3rd person?


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yeah, GP isn't able to be around as much as he'd like to. And why is GP speaking in the 3rd person?


Yes, I understand! Sometimes it seems that there just isn't enough of us individuals to go around to get things done. Hmmmm  Maybe that is why you are talking in 3rd person  So that you can appear to make more of you.. Instead of 1 person, you have 3


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand! Sometimes it seems that there just isn't enough of us individuals to go around to get things done. Hmmmm  Maybe that is why you are talking in 3rd person  So that you can appear to make more of you.. Instead of 1 person, you have 3


Did you mention cloning GP? Yessss, cloning GP would be good


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

just checking...since the first post in this thread have there been any updates to p/rr/s version 2.0?  gopro called it a preview and i want to be sure i didn't miss anything...(the thread is 9 pgs long and i don't see anything else but there are a lot of threads and they're all long so i thought i'd check to make sure i didn't miss any other updates from gopro.)  sounds like there was more info coming on shock especially and i don't want to miss a thing.    thanks


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> just checking...since the first post in this thread have there been any updates to p/rr/s version 2.0? gopro called it a preview and i want to be sure i didn't miss anything...(the thread is 9 pgs long and i don't see anything else but there are a lot of threads and they're all long so i thought i'd check to make sure i didn't miss any other updates from gopro.) sounds like there was more info coming on shock especially and i don't want to miss a thing.  thanks


This is why I try to keep the P/RR/S links current.  I know it's hard to dive through all these miles of threads to pickout all the current updates to his program.

Gopro... please update me as well should you have any new info, and I would be happy to insert it into the links to keep them up to date. 

signed...

The LinkMaster


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 4, 2004)

thank you kind sir...i don't think i missed anything, but it's damn good so i want to be sure.


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2004)

My pleasure Nike.... Yeah Gopro has definately introduced a great program here.. P/RR/S seems to work very well.

Also gopro has provided some tips in this thread.. I'm not sure it applies to you, but here it is just in case..

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31408&goto=newpost


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't worry linkmaster, you will be provided with any updates that may occur so that you can add them to your expanding craftmanship. I have many things in the works but little time to write about them...but IM will be the first place any new P/RR/S news will go.


----------



## Randy (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Gopro... 

Can you believe I just forgot about my hard boiled eggs? They boiled for about an hour


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't worry linkmaster, you will be provided with any updates that may occur so that you can add them to your expanding craftmanship. I have many things in the works but little time to write about them...but IM will be the first place any new P/RR/S news will go.


 Excuse me coach... I believe I shoulc be the first person provided with any updates to P/RR/S!!  Aren't I your most loyal and dedicated pupil?  Do I not follow your instructions as if God himself is speaking?  I am addicted to P/RR/S.  I dream about working out.  I get excited thinking about what you will have me do for my next workout.  I live for my deadlifts, squats and bench presses.  OK maybe that is an exaggeration (sp?), but I LOVE my Gopro!!  AND YES GoPro is all mine!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Thanks Gopro...
> 
> Can you believe I just forgot about my hard boiled eggs? They boiled for about an hour



Randy I LOVE your AVI!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Randy I LOVE your AVI!!!


Ahhhh Thank ya Sapphire...you're very kind .
I feel the same for yours 

But I especially like the Butts of TEAM GOPRO idea... that's a good one


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Excuse me coach... I believe I shoulc be the first person provided with any updates to P/RR/S!!  Aren't I your most loyal and dedicated pupil?  Do I not follow your instructions as if God himself is speaking?  I am addicted to P/RR/S.  I dream about working out.  I get excited thinking about what you will have me do for my next workout.  I live for my deadlifts, squats and bench presses.  OK maybe that is an exaggeration (sp?), but I LOVE my Gopro!!  AND YES GoPro is all mine!!!!



Sapphy...you had me at hello...you had me...at hello...


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2004)

Sapphy, you had me after you posted that sweet butt of yours   

What was this thread all about again?  
Can I tug on that string?


----------



## gjn5002 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, so if anyone can give me a link I'd appreciate it. Im trying to find out erics recommendations on calf, forearm, and trap training. thanks


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2009)

gjn5002 said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere, so if anyone can give me a link I'd appreciate it. Im trying to find out erics recommendations on calf, forearm, and trap training. thanks



I recommend you join my forum (but stay here as well b/c its an awesome place). Go to my site at Welcome! PrrsTraining.com and click on forum.

Tons of PRRS info there!


----------



## sprqst (Jun 10, 2010)

Good info.


----------

